# Its In The Yard



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

Pulled home our new 25RSS on Thursday.
PDI and delivery went perfect with nothing out of the ordinary.
Kudos to Lardners RV in Saskatoon Sask. Canada.
I was suprised to see such a high level of customer appreciation and service.!
Although they couldn't do anything about the 40 mph headwind I drove in on the way home for 6 hours








I ordered a Reese sway control yesterday, didn't need it with the 21 footer but the sway on the way home was way too much for my comfort.
Did a few mods today with putting carpet runner down the length of the trailer and installing air maxs on 2 vents.
Thanks for all the help!
Jeff


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations and enjoy









action

John


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Good Luck on your new "rig" and start enjoying it soon. action

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads and enjoy!!!

Let the modding begin,

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeff

Congrats on the new TT








Welcome to Outbackers action

Another Canadian eh







Do you like Tim Horton's as much as we do in Ontario?









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Jeff on the 25RSS
Let the Mod begin
Don


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats! We just got our 25RSS a little over a month ago. We've had it out 4 times now. Only minor problems to speak of.

Which Reese sway control did you order? Dual cam or friction sway control? Mine came with the friction sway control, which I wasn't real happy with.  We've since upgraded to the dual cam and have been very pleased.

Enjoy!

dak


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

oiler,

Welcome and enjoy your new Outback! Have a great summer!

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a great time camping in your new digs









Mike


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats on your new rig!









Hope you have a fantastic summer camping! action


----------

